
The Rather Unsurprising Rise of Uber Airways - IamFermat
https://medium.com/design-thoughts-case-studies/the-rather-unsurprising-rise-of-uber-airways-69d88fccd3fc#.po0r4vxjv
======
douglance
I hate how people always use the cognitive shortcut of dystopia.

